# Help! Ram lamb knocked his horn off!



## canadianmandy (Nov 11, 2005)

Help! Harmonys month old (and one week) ram lamb "moses" knocked his horn off. It is bleeding and his lil horn is dangling ...what should I do? Thanks in advance
~`*Mandie*`~


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Put some flour or cornstarch on it to stop the bleeding and dont worry too much. It will heal and probably grow back. Its not uncommon for that to happen


----------



## canadianmandy (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks! I am putting him away from the other ram lambs ..it completly fell off now. His other horn is really loose. the confusing thing is the other lambs (older) dont have horns yet. Thanks bearfoot . I was really conscerned


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

This happened to all of my ram lambs. They have wimpy horns and the little things break off all the time.


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

My scurred ram lost both of his buds last year; the day before the fair, at that! But they healed and grew back. As has been said, clean them up and stop the bleeding.


----------

